# Leaking between gutter and fascia board



## dghazelwood (Mar 10, 2011)

Would have to see a picture to know the exact reason water was getting behind the gutters. However, installing a metal drip edge over the back of the gutters and under the shingles would solve your problem. You (or your contractor) can get the material at Home Depot, Lowes or any roofing supplier for about $3-$5 per 10' piece. Simple to install.


DUN-RITE ROOFING INC.
THE ROOF DOCTOR OF TULSA


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

dghazelwood said:


> Would have to see a picture to know the exact reason water was getting behind the gutters. However, installing a metal drip edge over the back of the gutters and under the shingles would solve your problem. You (or your contractor) can get the material at Home Depot, Lowes or any roofing supplier for about $3-$5 per 10' piece. Simple to install.
> 
> 
> DUN-RITE ROOFING INC.
> THE ROOF DOCTOR OF TULSA


If the gutters are low,try an apron type as well.Something is needed between the upper rear gutter and the roof line.Also is it leaking or dripping at a seam(if not seamless)or a corner joint? Junction? Are they draining creating an overflow.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Jo Wag said:


> I just had my gutters installed about a month ago. Today it is raining and I noticed a dripping between the gutter and the roof edge. I need to call the guy back. What should the guy have installed to prevent this problem?


Do you have 2x3 or 3x4 downspouts?


----------

